# Il fondo CVC vuole il Milan. Elliott chiede 1 mld.



## admin (15 Aprile 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, il fondo CVC, ex proprietario della Formula 1, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Elliott chiede 1 mld di euro per cedere il club rossonero. 

Ci sarebbero stati contatti anche con fondi sauditi, conclusi con un nulla di fatto.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, il fondo CVC, ex proprietario della Formula 1, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Elliott chiede 1 mld di euro per cedere il club rossonero.
> 
> Ci sarebbero stati contatti anche con fondi sauditi, conclusi con un nulla di fatto.



Fondi e quotazione da 1 mld. Siamo sempre lì...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, il fondo CVC, ex proprietario della Formula 1, sarebbe interessato all'acquisto del Milan. Elliott chiede 1 mld di euro per cedere il club rossonero.
> 
> Ci sarebbero stati contatti anche con fondi sauditi, conclusi con un nulla di fatto.



non so perchè, ma spero proprio di no.
mi piacerebbe che il proprietario avesse un nome e un cognome


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondi e quotazione da 1 mld. Siamo sempre lì...



1 mld è la quotazione verosimile, quindi nulla da dire.

I fondi, beh, guardate che un po' in tutti i settori "speculativi" ci sono. Ormai sono arrivati anche nella siderurgia, abbiamo clienti grossi che sono passati a fondi, e dopo averli "distrutti" e fatto magheggi per bene se ne sono andati.

Il calcio è uno di essi, per quanto investi porta pochissimi guadagni, è quasi una fesseria spenderci dei soldi.

Se hai un miliardo di euro, è meglio aprire 1000 ristoranti nel mondo che acquistare una società di calcio.

Quindi o arrivano pazzi miliardari, o arrivano sti fondi.

Sarebbe bello arrivasse il pazzo sceicco, ma ormai ci speriamo da troppo.

Comunque, ne ho piene le palle anche io, non si vincerà mai più nulla finchè non ci sarà stabilità, ma non vedo la luce in fondo al tunnel ahimè.


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondi e quotazione da 1 mld. Siamo sempre lì...



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *1 mld è la quotazione verosimile, quindi nulla da dire.*
> 
> I fondi, beh, guardate che un po' in tutti i settori "speculativi" ci sono. Ormai sono arrivati anche nella siderurgia, abbiamo clienti grossi che sono passati a fondi, e dopo averli "distrutti" e fatto magheggi per bene se ne sono andati.
> 
> ...



Su quale base dici che il milan attuale vale 1 miliardo ?
A parer mio la cifra richiesta da elliot e' alta.
Qualcuno ha qualche info in piu' su questo fondo ?


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondi e quotazione da 1 mld. Siamo sempre lì...



che coincidenze


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Su quale base dici che il milan attuale vale 1 miliardo ?
> A parer mio la cifra richiesta da elliot e' alta.
> Qualcuno ha qualche info in piu' su questo fondo ?



Secondo me, con la qualificazione CL inclusa, più il parco di giocatori, più il probabile progetto stadio ci puo' stare. Per lo meno a senso.

Poi chiaro, non ho elementi per dire che non vadano bene 800.

Da profano tra 700/1000 milioni, direi che è sensata (lo so che ballano molti milioni, ma mica è il mio lavoro  )

Ad ogni modo, come sempre il prezzo lo farà il mercato, non certo la richiesta.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non so perchè, ma spero proprio di no.
> mi piacerebbe che il proprietario avesse un nome e un cognome



Un miliardo per una società di calcio forse può sborsarlo Bill Gates, a quelle cifre sono cordate o fondi, gruppi che sommano il capitale per arrivare al prezzo di vendita


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, con la qualificazione CL inclusa, più il parco di giocatori, più il probabile progetto stadio ci puo' stare. Per lo meno a senso.
> 
> Poi chiaro, non ho elementi per dire che non vadano bene 800.
> 
> ...



Concordo che il prezzo come al solito lo fara' il mercato .
L'eventuale qualificazione oltre a portare i famosi 50 milioni che servirebbe per il mercato, dubito possa influire cosi tanto in una rivendita nell'immediato , al contrario  in proiezione futura sarebbe importante per eventuali accordi commerciali con nuovi sponsor .
Il parco giocatori per la meta' sono veramente poca roba, purtroppo se ne salvano pochi , senza stadio per me elliot non trovera' mai un pazzo che gli dia 1 miliardo , non siamo in premier .


----------



## overlord (15 Aprile 2019)

Il fondo CVC mi sembra sia ancora il proprietario di maggioranza in Formula 1.

Per il resto è un fondo da pezzenti.....possiede aziende per solo 100 miliardi di dollari più o meno.


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1 mld è la quotazione verosimile, quindi nulla da dire.
> 
> I fondi, beh, guardate che un po' in tutti i settori "speculativi" ci sono. Ormai sono arrivati anche nella siderurgia, abbiamo clienti grossi che sono passati a fondi, e dopo averli "distrutti" e fatto magheggi per bene se ne sono andati.
> 
> ...




Secondo Forbes, il Milan vale 500 milioni e rotti. Inter e Roma hanno quotazioni più o meno simili.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo Forbes, il Milan vale 500 milioni e rotti. Inter e Roma hanno quotazioni più o meno simili.



Attuale?

Perchè con una squadra in CL, con ottime possibilità anche future di parteciparvi (se ci entriamo quest' anno) ed il progetto stadio garantito, secondo me puo' valere anche di più.

Ad ogni modo, è normale partire alti, è una regola non scritta.

Se vuoi 700/800 milioni, parti da un miliardo, sei sempre a tempo a scendere.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Concordo che il prezzo come al solito lo fara' il mercato .
> L'eventuale qualificazione oltre a portare i famosi 50 milioni che servirebbe per il mercato, dubito possa influire cosi tanto in una rivendita nell'immediato , al contrario  in proiezione futura sarebbe importante per eventuali accordi commerciali con nuovi sponsor .
> Il parco giocatori per la meta' sono veramente poca roba, purtroppo se ne salvano pochi , senza stadio per me elliot non trovera' mai un pazzo che gli dia 1 miliardo , non siamo in premier .



Insomma, tra Gigio, Romagnoli, Kessie, Paquetà, Piatek... hai già un bel valore di base eh...

La qualificazione CL vale un centinaio di milioni per il Milan, usciamo da sto equivoco dei 20/30/50 milioni annui 

Alcuni, addirittura sono ancora alle quotazioni di 10 anni fa, qualche giorno fa mi è capitato di leggere che porta 20/30 milioni di euro


----------



## sette (15 Aprile 2019)

Siamo ricchi sfondati? Mah... sFondati di sicuro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondi e quotazione da 1 mld. Siamo sempre lì...



Eh vabbé però anche Abramovich sono 2 anni che ha messo il chelsea sul mercato..ma chiede 2.5 mld..

Chi ha preso il Milan di certo poi non lo regala..quanto ai fondi..credo che trovare un soggetto che metta li un mld per la gloria sia ormai un sogno che è ora ci mettiamo via..

L'unica via per tornare al Top oggi si chiama programmazione e competenza..il resto è onanismo da tifosi


----------



## Garrincha (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Attuale?
> 
> Perchè con una squadra in CL, con ottime possibilità anche future di parteciparvi (se ci entriamo quest' anno) ed il progetto stadio garantito, secondo me puo' valere anche di più.
> 
> ...



Prima in Champions ci devi arrivare e rimanerci stabilmente e per lo stadio dev'essere posata perlomeno la prima pietra, ad oggi mancano entrambi, l'idea di uno stadio e uno funzionante cambia parecchio


----------



## James45 (15 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Prima in Champions ci devi arrivare e rimanerci stabilmente e per lo stadio dev'essere posata perlomeno la prima pietra, ad oggi mancano entrambi, l'idea di uno stadio e uno funzionante cambia parecchio



Se in Champions ci sei, starà alla nuova proprietà farcelo rimanere stabilmente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2019)

Solo un tifoso fuori dal mondo può pensare che per tornare grandi serva un pazzo ricco. 
Oggi per tornare grandi come ha scritto qualcuno serve PROGRAMMAZIONE , altrimenti fai come miracessi che butta via 250milioni. 

Oggi il Milan ha una società sfondata di soldi, programmazione e dirigenti che sanno quello che fanno. 

All appello per tornare nel calcio che conta manca : 

- Un allenatore 
- Almeno 2/3 campioni. 

Il primo potrebbe arrivare e i secondi arriveranno con l'accesso Champions e relativi introiti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Solo un tifoso fuori dal mondo può pensare che per tornare grandi serva un pazzo ricco.
> Oggi per tornare grandi come ha scritto qualcuno serve PROGRAMMAZIONE , altrimenti fai come miracessi che butta via 250milioni.
> 
> Oggi il Milan ha una società sfondata di soldi, programmazione e dirigenti che sanno quello che fanno.
> ...



Serve anche che la Uefa la smetta di romperci le palle ogni Aprile/Maggio di tutti gli anni.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Solo un tifoso fuori dal mondo può pensare che per tornare grandi serva un pazzo ricco.
> Oggi per tornare grandi come ha scritto qualcuno serve PROGRAMMAZIONE , altrimenti fai come miracessi che butta via 250milioni.
> 
> Oggi il Milan ha una società sfondata di soldi, programmazione e dirigenti che sanno quello che fanno.
> ...



Ovviamente, dico da anni che è inutile sperare vada diversamente.



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Serve anche che la Uefa la smetta di romperci le palle ogni Aprile/Maggio di tutti gli anni.



Cambia, ma non del tutto.

Anche se la UEFA ci desse il via libera su qualunque cosa, solo uno scemo arriva e mette 300 milioni all' anno per 3 anni di fila...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Se in Champions ci sei, starà alla nuova proprietà farcelo rimanere stabilmente.



in champions dal 2024 in ogni modo ci sarai per sempre perchè sarà ad inviti e da li non si torna più indietro, anzi si va verso una superlega perchè i campionati nazionali non hanno più senso di esistere.

dal 2021 ci sarà il mondiale per club ad inviti dove incasseremo dai 60 ai 150M per fare da 2 a 5 partite.

lo stadio si farà, se non a milano li vicino. se non in 3 anni, magari in 6.

gli sponsor, che adesso sono inesistenti, arriveranno per forza.

adesso il milan è una formula 1 senza benzina, ma arrivata la benzina viaggerà forte. se adesso vale 500M, tra qualche anno vale 1000M al 100%. quindi è un investimento sicuro.
elliott per vendere vuole il prezzo potenziale, perchè è certo che arriverà minimo minimo minimo a quella cifra.

anzi più rimane e più alzerà il prezzo, sono praticamente convinto. forse l'unico dubbio che possono avere è guadagnare il 100% in un anno o il 150% in 3 anni...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1 mld è la quotazione verosimile, quindi nulla da dire.


E in base a cosa, di grazia? Patrimonio immobiliare pari a zero ed una struttura che ad oggi "produce costi" che vanno ben oltre i 300 mln l'anno, a fronte di un fatturato medio di circa 230. A meno che tu non venga a dirmi che valuti un miliardo di euro il parco giocatori attuale + il marchio AC Milan, che di fatto, nel nostro caso, sono gli unici due elementi sui quali si può fare una valutazione economica del valore della società. Anche considerando che l'eventuale compratore non erediterebbe debiti pregressi, a parere mio la richiesta di 1 mld non avrebbe nessuna giustificazione.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E in base a cosa, di grazia? Patrimonio immobiliare pari a zero ed una struttura che ad oggi "produce costi" che vanno ben oltre i 300 mln l'anno, a fronte di un fatturato medio di circa 230. A meno che tu non venga a dirmi che valuti un miliardo di euro il parco giocatori attuale + il marchio AC Milan, che di fatto, nel nostro caso, sono gli unici due elementi sui quali si può fare una valutazione economica del valore della società. Anche considerando che l'eventuale compratore non erediterebbe debiti pregressi, a parere mio la richiesta di 1 mld non avrebbe nessuna giustificazione.



Ho già scritto, che il prezzo ha senso SE ci qualifichiamo per la CL

E' verosimile che, se centriamo sta Santa qualificazione quest' anno, gli anni a venire potrebbero essere abbastanza rosei in quanto ad entrate, e lo dico realisticamente, non ottimisticamente.
Differenza sostanziale.

Poi si puo' dire quello che si vuole, ma abbiamo 200/300 milioni di euro in giocatori, senza se e senza ma. 

Saranno scarsi, ma tra Paquetà, Piatek , Romagnoli e Gigio sei già a 200.

E queste cose, contano.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2019)

Il prezzo del Milan neanche nei sogni è di un miliardo. Ed infatti nessuno spenderà quella cifra, così come nessuno lo ha fatto 15 anni fa quando il nostro valore era nettamente più alto di ora. Ad oggi va di lusso se ad "Elliot" offrissero 500 mln. Ma è già fantascienza. Perché non è comunque conveniente in quanto il Milan brucia ogni anno almeno 80 mln. Per vendere il Milan ci vorrà un risanamento del bilancio in primis. I debiti tutto sommato sono stati risolti. Adesso fondamentale sarà soprattutto lo stadio. La Champions è un fattore non fisso, per cui non viene considerato. Lo stadio è invece importante.


----------



## fra29 (15 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> che coincidenze



Io continuo a non capire il razionale di queste "uscite". 
Se è lui dietro quando pensa che qualcuno possa dargli quel miliardo visto che in 10 anni non si è visto nessuno?
Se il Milan è ancora sua che senso ha aver investito in questi anni? Non era meglio vendere subito a 600-700? Mah..


----------



## Jazzy R&B (15 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *in champions dal 2024 in ogni modo ci sarai per sempre perchè sarà ad inviti e da li non si torna più indietro*
> 
> *dal 2021 ci sarà il mondiale per club ad inviti dove incasseremo dai 60 ai 150M per fare da 2 a 5 partite *
> 
> ...


Ti sei dimenticato di scrivere "taaaac" alla fine di ogni commento  Battute a parte, ammiro la tua sicumera assoluta nel prevedere 
tutte queste belle cose che "sicuramente" ci succederanno....io ci vado un attimino di più con i piedi di piombo, diciamo


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2019)

Mah, dubito


----------



## ispanicojon7 (15 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il prezzo del Milan neanche nei sogni è di un miliardo. Ed infatti nessuno spenderà quella cifra, così come nessuno lo ha fatto 15 anni fa quando il nostro valore era nettamente più alto di ora. Ad oggi va di lusso se ad "Elliot" offrissero 500 mln. Ma è già fantascienza. Perché non è comunque conveniente in quanto il Milan brucia ogni anno almeno 80 mln. Per vendere il Milan ci vorrà un risanamento del bilancio in primis. I debiti tutto sommato sono stati risolti. Adesso fondamentale sarà soprattutto lo stadio. La Champions è un fattore non fisso, per cui non viene considerato. Lo stadio è invece importante.



Se non erro Elliot ha rifiutato la proposta di 600 milioni avanzata da Kretinski..., se realmente vuole vendere il milan a quel prezzo deve investire in stadio e giocatori di alto livello .


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Se non erro Elliot ha rifiutato la proposta di 600 milioni avanzata da Kretinski..., se realmente vuole vendere il milan a quel prezzo deve investire in stadio e giocatori di alto livello .



Mai confermata. Non credo proprio a questa eventuale trattativa.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in champions dal 2024 in ogni modo ci sarai per sempre perchè sarà ad inviti e da li non si torna più indietro, anzi si va verso una superlega perchè i campionati nazionali non hanno più senso di esistere.
> 
> dal 2021 ci sarà il mondiale per club ad inviti dove incasseremo dai 60 ai 150M per fare da 2 a 5 partite.
> 
> ...





Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato di scrivere "taaaac" alla fine di ogni commento  Battute a parte, ammiro la tua sicumera assoluta nel prevedere
> tutte queste belle cose che "sicuramente" ci succederanno....io ci vado un attimino di più con i piedi di piombo, diciamo





ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Se non erro Elliot ha rifiutato la proposta di 600 milioni avanzata da Kretinski..., se realmente vuole vendere il milan a quel prezzo deve investire in stadio e giocatori di alto livello .





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il prezzo del Milan neanche nei sogni è di un miliardo. Ed infatti nessuno spenderà quella cifra, così come nessuno lo ha fatto 15 anni fa quando il nostro valore era nettamente più alto di ora. Ad oggi va di lusso se ad "Elliot" offrissero 500 mln. Ma è già fantascienza. Perché non è comunque conveniente in quanto il Milan brucia ogni anno almeno 80 mln. Per vendere il Milan ci vorrà un risanamento del bilancio in primis. I debiti tutto sommato sono stati risolti. Adesso fondamentale sarà soprattutto lo stadio. La Champions è un fattore non fisso, per cui non viene considerato. Lo stadio è invece importante.



Ragazzi, tralasciando la spavalda sicumera dell' amico Willy  , però ha ragionissima: non ci avevo pensato nei post precedenti, ma dal 2024 le entrate duplicheranno, ha ragione. 

E va tenuto conto di questo.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tralasciando la spavalda sicumera dell' amico Willy  , però ha ragionissima: non ci avevo pensato nei post precedenti, ma dal 2024 le entrate duplicheranno, ha ragione.
> 
> E va tenuto conto di questo.



Il Milan lo comprerebbero ora non nel 2024. Un fondo ha come obiettivo guadagnarci, per cui più bassa è la cifra di partenza più teoricamente potranno guadagnarci in futuro dall'investimento fatto.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho già scritto, che il prezzo ha senso SE ci qualifichiamo per la CL
> 
> E' verosimile che, se centriamo sta Santa qualificazione quest' anno, gli anni a venire potrebbero essere abbastanza rosei in quanto ad entrate, e lo dico realisticamente, non ottimisticamente.
> Differenza sostanziale.
> ...



Si ma conta che una qualificazione Champions "non fa primavera": devi arrivarci stabilmente e senza intoppi tutti gli anni, in Champions, per dare continuità ad un progetto; se ci vai un anno si ed uno no, la faccenda non funziona; e considerando la Juve fuori concorso, rimarranno sempre 3 posti "effettivi" per la Champions: che ci giocheremo sempre noi, Inda,Roma,Lazio,Napoli + eventuali outsider.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Si ma conta che una qualificazione Champions "non fa primavera": devi arrivarci stabilmente e senza intoppi tutti gli anni, in Champions, per dare continuità ad un progetto; se ci vai un anno si ed uno no, la faccenda non funziona; e considerando la Juve fuori concorso, rimarranno sempre 3 posti "effettivi" per la Champions: che ci giocheremo sempre noi, Inda,Roma,Lazio,Napoli + eventuali outsider.



Infatti, siccome siamo nel campo delle ipotesi, ho scritto che SE ci andiamo quest'anno, siamo sulla buonissima strada per far si che anche gli anni ha venire siano rosei. L' ho scritto...


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il Milan lo comprerebbero ora non nel 2024. Un fondo ha come obiettivo guadagnarci, per cui più bassa è la cifra di partenza più teoricamente potranno guadagnarci in futuro dall'investimento fatto.



Alt, non è proprio cosi.

Siamo più alla pratica qui che alla teoria; la strada è quella.

Se la mia casa adesso vale 150 perchè è sul lago, e so che tra 3 anni la legge non permetterà più di edificare nuove case a meno di 30 mt dalla costa, la mia casa è già passata a 200 mila euro

ho fatto questo esempio perchè mi è riguardato in passato 

Ma hai capito il senso: è pressoche certo che a breve le grandi squadre raddoppieranno le entrate,


----------



## Jazzy R&B (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti, siccome siamo nel campo delle ipotesi, ho scritto che SE ci andiamo quest'anno, siamo sulla buonissima strada per far si che anche gli anni ha venire siano rosei. L' ho scritto...



Eh, appunto, ed io ti ho risposto che andare in Champions quest'anno NON garantisce l'andarci consecutivamente anche nei successivi 3-4 anni, che invece è proprio quello che servirebbe a noi.E ti ho anche spiegato il perchè, ovvero tanta concorrenza tutti i santi anni e posti "effettivi" uguali a 3, non 4, visto che immaginare una Juve che non riesce manco ad entrare nelle prime 4 in classifica è fantascienza.


----------



## overlord (15 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E in base a cosa, di grazia? Patrimonio immobiliare pari a zero ed una struttura che ad oggi "produce costi" che vanno ben oltre i 300 mln l'anno, a fronte di un fatturato medio di circa 230. A meno che tu non venga a dirmi che valuti un miliardo di euro il parco giocatori attuale + il marchio AC Milan, che di fatto, nel nostro caso, sono gli unici due elementi sui quali si può fare una valutazione economica del valore della società. Anche considerando che l'eventuale compratore non erediterebbe debiti pregressi, a parere mio la richiesta di 1 mld non avrebbe nessuna giustificazione.



Senza stare a discutere se vale 1, 2 o mezzo miliardo ci terrei a sottolineare che il marchio ACMILAN è un marchio di prestigio/altissima gamma. Potremmo paragonarlo a Chanel/LV/Gucci/Armani. Abbiamo passato qualche anno di sofferenza per incapacità della precedente gestione di stare al passo coi tempi ma il nostro fascino è assolutamente immutato.
Appena rimetti in circolo il carrozzone e arrivi in Champions un qualsiasi top sponsor sa benissimo che accostare il proprio marchio a quello del Milan è una scelta vincente che porta uin bel po' di quattrini indietro. Il mondo di oggi è puro marketing e apparenza e avere un brand forte accanto è tutto.
E anche i top player inizieranno spontaneamente a informarsi sulla possibilità di vestire una maglia gloriosa come la nostra.

Questa voce intangibile del nostro patrimonio fa si che il valore del Milan risulti assolutamente opinabile. Non a caso le valutazioni del nostro marchio fatte dalle più prestigiose società del mondo non arrivano mai alla stessa conclusione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Senza stare a discutere se vale 1, 2 o mezzo miliardo ci terrei a sottolineare che il marchio ACMILAN è un marchio di prestigio/altissima gamma. Potremmo paragonarlo a Chanel/LV/Gucci/Armani. Abbiamo passato qualche anno di sofferenza per incapacità della precedente gestione di stare al passo coi tempi ma il nostro fascino è assolutamente immutato.
> Appena rimetti in circolo il carrozzone e arrivi in Champions un qualsiasi top sponsor sa benissimo che accostare il proprio marchio a quello del Milan è una scelta vincente che porta uin bel po' di quattrini indietro. Il mondo di oggi è puro marketing e apparenza e avere un brand forte accanto è tutto.
> E anche i top player inizieranno spontaneamente a informarsi sulla possibilità di vestire una maglia gloriosa come la nostra.
> 
> Questa voce intangibile del nostro patrimonio fa si che il valore del Milan risulti assolutamente opinabile. Non a caso le valutazioni del nostro marchio fatte dalle più prestigiose società del mondo non arrivano mai alla stessa conclusione.



Mi hai fatto pensare alla FILA. 

La Fila è andata in completo disastro quando hanno iniziato a vendere i loro capi al mercato. Da li in poi un triste declino fino alla vendita della società. 

La società viene comprata da un gruppo FILA Korea ( se non erro ) che inizia a rilaciare i capi andando controcorrente e cioè alzando i prezzi e vendendoli in canali "esclusivi". 

Ecco che oggi la Fila è tornata ad essere un marchio di Elite e non, ma che ha saputo rinascere dalle ceneri perchè forte di un marchio conosciutissimo.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Eh, appunto, ed io ti ho risposto che andare in Champions quest'anno NON garantisce l'andarci consecutivamente anche nei successivi 3-4 anni, che invece è proprio quello che servirebbe a noi.E ti ho anche spiegato il perchè, ovvero tanta concorrenza tutti i santi anni e posti "effettivi" uguali a 3, non 4, visto che immaginare una Juve che non riesce manco ad entrare nelle prime 4 in classifica è fantascienza.



1) Un minimo rischio imprenditoriale c'è per forza di cose

2) Se con questa squadra di bambini arriviamo quarti, è ampiamente pronosticabile che con la loro crescita + adeguati acquisti diventi una prassi (era ora, aggiungerei)

Capisco cosa intendi eh, ma è cosi. Ovviamente la certezza non c'è, chiaro.


----------



## overlord (15 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi hai fatto pensare alla FILA.
> 
> La Fila è andata in completo disastro quando hanno iniziato a vendere i loro capi al mercato. Da li in poi un triste declino fino alla vendita della società.
> 
> ...



Esatto, buon esempio.

In più il fondo CVC avrebbe anche il vantaggio di essere un top lui stesso nel mondo. Possiede tra le altre cose il circus della Formula1 cioè lo sport del dio denaro e del marketing per eccellenza.
Una volta che il motore è avviato non serve che metta una valanga di soldi perché, come già detto da molti, non arriverà nessuno a buttare al vento milioni per il Milan. Serve uno forte, stabile e soprattutto RISPETTABILE in modo da sfruttare vicendevolmente il prestigio dei marchi. E un fondo del genere sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Marcex7 (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1 mld è la quotazione verosimile, quindi nulla da dire.
> 
> I fondi, beh, guardate che un po' in tutti i settori "speculativi" ci sono. Ormai sono arrivati anche nella siderurgia, abbiamo clienti grossi che sono passati a fondi, e dopo averli "distrutti" e fatto magheggi per bene se ne sono andati.
> 
> ...



Chi ti ha detto che nel calcio non si guadagna?
Forse ce la vogliono raccontare con la storia dei bilanci,ma nel calcio si guadagna eccome.
Nessun imprenditore/business man si alza alla mattina per perdere soldi


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt, non è proprio cosi.
> 
> Siamo più alla pratica qui che alla teoria; la strada è quella.
> 
> ...



Certo che è così. In finanza si ragiona in questo modo. E non a caso Berlusconi non è mai riuscito a vendere il milan per le cifre richieste. E tuttora è impossibile. Non è filosofia ovvero quello di cui parlate. Comunque vedremo chi avrà ragione. Io dico che 1 mld non lo prendono in queste condizioni. Vediamo se mi sbaglio


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Certo che è così. In finanza si ragiona in questo modo. E non a caso Berlusconi non è mai riuscito a vendere il milan per le cifre richieste. E tuttora è impossibile. Non è filosofia ovvero quello di cui parlate. Comunque vedremo chi avrà ragione. Io dico che 1 mld non lo prendono in queste condizioni. Vediamo se mi sbaglio



L'errore di fondo è pensare che Elliott voglia fare soldi con la differenza tra quanto speso per prendere il Milan e quanto incassato per l'eventuale cessione, come fosse uno speculatore avventuriero qualunque.
Il fondo Elliott ha fatto con noi quello che fa sempre: è entrato(di fatto) nel Milan usando il cavallo di ***** del prestito, si è preso la maggioranza del club e adesso investirà per poi dividere gli utili ai soci(nel nostro caso: tra se stesso e se stesso ). 
Molto probabile che un eventuale disinvestimento avverrà dopo una quotazione in borsa con cessione graduale delle quote(altri bei soldi). 
Se fosse vera la notizia del miliardo, si tratterebbe di una conferma di quanto sto dicendo: chiedere un miliardo per un club che ORA ne vale poco più della metà equivale a dire "non voglio vendere".


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tralasciando la spavalda sicumera dell' amico Willy  , però ha ragionissima: non ci avevo pensato nei post precedenti, ma dal 2024 le entrate duplicheranno, ha ragione.
> 
> E va tenuto conto di questo.



Sì ma il senso di un investimento è proprio quello di pagare X sapendo/prevedendo/sperando/pregando che tra tot anni quel bene POTREBBE valere "X per 3", non pagare "X per 3" perché forse tra tot anni quello sarà il valore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato di scrivere "taaaac" alla fine di ogni commento  Battute a parte, ammiro la tua sicumera assoluta nel prevedere
> tutte queste belle cose che "sicuramente" ci succederanno....io ci vado un attimino di più con i piedi di piombo, diciamo



be le prime 3 son già programmate penso che solo un asteroide le impedirebbe... la 4a è una conseguenza


----------



## Jazzy R&B (15 Aprile 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Senza stare a discutere se vale 1, 2 o mezzo miliardo ci terrei a sottolineare che il marchio ACMILAN è un marchio di prestigio/altissima gamma. Potremmo paragonarlo a Chanel/LV/Gucci/Armani. Abbiamo passato qualche anno di sofferenza per incapacità della precedente gestione di stare al passo coi tempi ma il nostro fascino è assolutamente immutato.
> Appena rimetti in circolo il carrozzone e arrivi in Champions un qualsiasi top sponsor sa benissimo che accostare il proprio marchio a quello del Milan è una scelta vincente che porta uin bel po' di quattrini indietro. Il mondo di oggi è puro marketing e apparenza e avere un brand forte accanto è tutto.
> E anche i top player inizieranno spontaneamente a informarsi sulla possibilità di vestire una maglia gloriosa come la nostra.
> 
> Questa voce intangibile del nostro patrimonio fa si che il valore del Milan risulti assolutamente opinabile. Non a caso le valutazioni del nostro marchio fatte dalle più prestigiose società del mondo non arrivano mai alla stessa conclusione.



Questo è un altro spunto molto interessante di discussione: ovvero l'appeal effettivo che abbiamo ancora in Italia ma sopratutto nel mondo. In tal senso, ogni anno in più che passiamo nel "dimenticatoio" annacqua inesorabilmente il nostro appeal/valore; ad oggi, un ragazzino di 13-14 anni che tifa Milan, "ricorda" l'ultimo nostro vero successo, ovvero lo Scudetto del 2011, alla stregua di un sogno legato alla fanciullezza....una cosa sempre più lontana nel tempo e della quale, per motivi di tenera età, non ha nemmeno un ricordo chiaro e vivido. Figuriamoci la Champions del 2007, nostro ultimo colpaccio europeo, o cose antecedenti. Questo per dire che alle nostre "potenziali giovani leve", ovvero i bimbi di oggi che poi potenzialmente potrebbero diventare nostri tifosi domani, importa relativamente poco di discorsi del tipo 7 Champions, il Milan di Sacchi, i 3 Palloni d'oro di Van Basten e Nereo Rocco.Sono cose che contano tantissimo per noi che le abbiamo vissute, godute e festeggiate in prima persona...chi invece se le fa raccontare dai padri e dai nonni rimarrà ammirato, ma non potrà mai avere, da una storia raccontata, le emozioni e le vibrazioni date dal "vivere la leggenda mentre succede".Questi bambini/ragazzini, da quando hanno memoria cosciente, vedono sempre, solo e soltanto una squadra vincere in Italia ed essere veramente competitiva in Europa; ed il nome di tale squadra non lo faccio perchè comincio ad essere nauseato dal sentirlo, leggerlo e vederlo inneggiato continuamente ed in ogni dove.....visto che è palese di chi parlo. Sui social, proprio i "luoghi" più bazzicati dai ragazzini, le statistiche sono impietose, quelli che non nomino stanno anni luce davanti a noi, e sono in perenne ascesa.Allo stato attuale abbiamo già perso una "generazione", e se non si ricomincia a vincere ed essere brutalmente competitivi, la forbice è destinata ad allargarsi ulteriormente.Per tacere di tutte le realtà europee emergenti apparse sulla scena negli ultimi 10-12 anni, che ci hanno sopravanzato anch'esse "in tromba". E gli sponsor pagano per la reale visibilità ed il ritorno che garantisce la sponsorizzazione ad oggi, considerando nel calcolo fattori come numero di partite, audience media in tali partite, visibilità di tali partite (in Champions si fanno anche botte da 1 MILIARDO di telespettatori in mondovisione), e buon ultimo proprio la visibilità del marchio sui social media. Nessuno sponsor ti paga una sponsorizzazione top a fronte di risultati ridicoli/scadenti, solo perchè hai una grande storia alle spalle ed un grande sala trofei, che nel mentre sta mettendo le ragnatele.Non basta qualche qualificazione Champions a farci colmare un gap che si allarga sempre di più, ma in generale non bastano nemmeno molte qualificazioni Champions, se poi le si gioca facendo la fine dell'Inter quest'anno. Per recuperare la "generazione perduta", arrivare 3-4 in Italia e poi fare la Champions da comprimari, serve a ben poco.Bisogna cominciare a vincere.O perlomeno tornare ad essere competitivissimi fino all'ultimo ogni anno, in tutte le competizioni.Purtroppo, ma ovviamente, i top sponsor cercano i top club di adesso, non quelli negli almanacchi....


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Chi ti ha detto che nel calcio non si guadagna?
> Forse ce la vogliono raccontare con la storia dei bilanci,ma nel calcio si guadagna eccome.
> Nessun imprenditore/business man si alza alla mattina per perdere soldi



Perchè nessun imprenditore SERIO si presenta mai. Fondi, aziende strane cinesi, personaggi strani cinesi. Non è chiaro cosa succede??



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Certo che è così. In finanza si ragiona in questo modo. E non a caso Berlusconi non è mai riuscito a vendere il milan per le cifre richieste. E tuttora è impossibile. Non è filosofia ovvero quello di cui parlate. Comunque vedremo chi avrà ragione. Io dico che 1 mld non lo prendono in queste condizioni. Vediamo se mi sbaglio



Sopra l' ho scritto eh, non ho detto che vale 1 mld per forza, chiede un miliardo, ma poi si accontentano di 700 milioni magari, o pure meno.

E' una trattativa, vedremo.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì ma il senso di un investimento è proprio quello di pagare X sapendo/prevedendo/sperando/pregando che tra tot anni quel bene POTREBBE valere "X per 3", non pagare "X per 3" perché forse tra tot anni quello sarà il valore.



Ni, se ho la certezza che il mio bene tra poco tempo varrà di più, o me lo tengo o voglio una parte di quel guadagno che non avrò.

Il futuro conta, altroche! Comunque vedremo, di solito da sti articoli ne sto lontano dal commentare 

Il rischio è di scrivere fiumi di inchiostro digitale per nulla, di solito poi non succede niente. Stavolta ci son cascato!


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il Milan lo comprerebbero ora non nel 2024. Un fondo ha come obiettivo guadagnarci, per cui più bassa è la cifra di partenza più teoricamente potranno guadagnarci in futuro dall'investimento fatto.



ma tu non prendereti una cosa oggi che tra 5 anni vale sicuramente il doppio? io si

tu venderesti qualcosa adesso al prezzo di adesso che tra 5 anni varrà sicuramente il doppio? io no.

io se la vendo adesso voglio il valore futuro. se non 1000, almeno 800 ma solo perchè incasso adesso


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> o me lo tengo o voglio una parte di quel guadagno che non avrò.



Questo è il ragionamento di te venditore, io compratore se mi chiedi 500mila per la tua casa sul lago che ora ne vale 200mila, ti saluto e me ne vado(tra l'altro, a me neanche piace il lago ).

Comunque sono d'accordo con te. Sono solo chiacchiere e ipotesi. Sono sempre stato convinto che le prossime novità clamorose le sapremo a cose già fatte o quasi, senza slittini e "filtramenti di cauto ottimismo" vari...


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questo è il ragionamento di te venditore, io compratore se mi chiedi 500mila per la tua casa sul lago che ora ne vale 200mila, ti saluto e me ne vado(tra l'altro, a me neanche piace il lago ).
> 
> Comunque sono d'accordo con te. Sono solo chiacchiere e ipotesi. Sono sempre stato convinto che le prossime novità clamorose le sapremo a cose già fatte o quasi, senza slittini e "filtramenti di cauto ottimismo" vari...




non parlate di slitte che vado in estasi


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Certo che è così. In finanza si ragiona in questo modo. E non a caso Berlusconi non è mai riuscito a vendere il milan per le cifre richieste. E tuttora è impossibile. Non è filosofia ovvero quello di cui parlate. Comunque vedremo chi avrà ragione. Io dico che 1 mld non lo prendono in queste condizioni. Vediamo se mi sbaglio



berlusconi chiedeva quel prezzo quando non esistevano garanzie. il calcio è cambiato. 15 anni fa si svegliava l'arabo e ti costruiva uno squadrone che ti schiacciava dall'oggi al domani. oggi c'è il FPF e un giro di soldi più di 5 volte superiore. le squadre hanno il osto CL assicurato e presto faranno la champions ad inviti e poi probabilmente la superlega, ed ogni partita sarà un big match. prima un club costava mentre adesso produce soldi.

io lo prenderei alla grande il milan adesso a 500M, averceli....


----------



## overlord (15 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro spunto molto interessante di discussione: ovvero l'appeal effettivo che abbiamo ancora in Italia ma sopratutto nel mondo. In tal senso, ogni anno in più che passiamo nel "dimenticatoio" annacqua inesorabilmente il nostro appeal/valore; ad oggi, un ragazzino di 13-14 anni che tifa Milan, "ricorda" l'ultimo nostro vero successo, ovvero lo Scudetto del 2011, alla stregua di un sogno legato alla fanciullezza....una cosa sempre più lontana nel tempo e della quale, per motivi di tenera età, non ha nemmeno un ricordo chiaro e vivido. Figuriamoci la Champions del 2007, nostro ultimo colpaccio europeo, o cose antecedenti. Questo per dire che alle nostre "potenziali giovani leve", ovvero i bimbi di oggi che poi potenzialmente potrebbero diventare nostri tifosi domani, importa relativamente poco di discorsi del tipo 7 Champions, il Milan di Sacchi, i 3 Palloni d'oro di Van Basten e Nereo Rocco.Sono cose che contano tantissimo per noi che le abbiamo vissute, godute e festeggiate in prima persona...chi invece se le fa raccontare dai padri e dai nonni rimarrà ammirato, ma non potrà mai avere, da una storia raccontata, le emozioni e le vibrazioni date dal "vivere la leggenda mentre succede".Questi bambini/ragazzini, da quando hanno memoria cosciente, vedono sempre, solo e soltanto una squadra vincere in Italia ed essere veramente competitiva in Europa; ed il nome di tale squadra non lo faccio perchè comincio ad essere nauseato dal sentirlo, leggerlo e vederlo inneggiato continuamente ed in ogni dove.....visto che è palese di chi parlo. Sui social, proprio i "luoghi" più bazzicati dai ragazzini, le statistiche sono impietose, quelli che non nomino stanno anni luce davanti a noi, e sono in perenne ascesa.Allo stato attuale abbiamo già perso una "generazione", e se non si ricomincia a vincere ed essere brutalmente competitivi, la forbice è destinata ad allargarsi ulteriormente.Per tacere di tutte le realtà europee emergenti apparse sulla scena negli ultimi 10-12 anni, che ci hanno sopravanzato anch'esse "in tromba". E gli sponsor pagano per la reale visibilità ed il ritorno che garantisce la sponsorizzazione ad oggi, considerando nel calcolo fattori come numero di partite, audience media in tali partite, visibilità di tali partite (in Champions si fanno anche botte da 1 MILIARDO di telespettatori in mondovisione), e buon ultimo proprio la visibilità del marchio sui social media. Nessuno sponsor ti paga una sponsorizzazione top a fronte di risultati ridicoli/scadenti, solo perchè hai una grande storia alle spalle ed un grande sala trofei, che nel mentre sta mettendo le ragnatele.Non basta qualche qualificazione Champions a farci colmare un gap che si allarga sempre di più, ma in generale non bastano nemmeno molte qualificazioni Champions, se poi le si gioca facendo la fine dell'Inter quest'anno. Per recuperare la "generazione perduta", arrivare 3-4 in Italia e poi fare la Champions da comprimari, serve a ben poco.Bisogna cominciare a vincere.O perlomeno tornare ad essere competitivissimi fino all'ultimo ogni anno, in tutte le competizioni.Purtroppo, ma ovviamente, i top sponsor cercano i top club di adesso, non quelli negli almanacchi....



Tu hai ragione. Infatti non ho detto che i top sponsor vengono da noi per la storia. Ho detto, semplificando parecchio, che se ritorni in Champions e assicuri visibilità, in quel preciso istante tutta la nostra storia assume un valore che nessun altro può vantare (Real escluso). Da questo deriva il valore del nostro marchio che tuttora persiste nonostante gli ultimi anni davvero ridicoli.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (15 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Aprile 2019)

- la champions si farà, è scontato. c'è la proposta ed ai potenti sta bene così. quindi si farà

- le cifre girano su internet su siti di sport, seri. ho letto cifre discordanti ma sempre inumane (anche minimo 80M). che i club la boicottino lo vedo adesso per la prima volta. non è spiegato il motivo e stento a crederci. non avrebbe senso.

- come puoi dire che lo stadio non si farà in un qualche modo? milano o comuni limitrofi. alla peggio ristrutturi s. siro ma non sarà... opinioni. 

staremo a vedere. il milan a 500M lo vendi ieri.

PS: leggo adesso che la uefa è contraria, forse perchè diventerebbe una competizione più importante della CL. quindi i leccaculo le danno man forte. comunque credo che nessuno rinunci ad una quantità di soldi esagerata per poche partite, per stare dalla parte della uefa. forse adesso fa comodo starle accanto, ma poi cambieranno idea. 
ad ogni modo la direzione del calcio è quella ed il milan ci sarà per forza.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro spunto molto interessante di discussione: ovvero l'appeal effettivo che abbiamo ancora in Italia ma sopratutto nel mondo. In tal senso, ogni anno in più che passiamo nel "dimenticatoio" annacqua inesorabilmente il nostro appeal/valore; ad oggi, un ragazzino di 13-14 anni che tifa Milan, "ricorda" l'ultimo nostro vero successo, ovvero lo Scudetto del 2011, alla stregua di un sogno legato alla fanciullezza....una cosa sempre più lontana nel tempo e della quale, per motivi di tenera età, non ha nemmeno un ricordo chiaro e vivido. Figuriamoci la Champions del 2007, nostro ultimo colpaccio europeo, o cose antecedenti. Questo per dire che alle nostre "potenziali giovani leve", ovvero i bimbi di oggi che poi potenzialmente potrebbero diventare nostri tifosi domani, importa relativamente poco di discorsi del tipo 7 Champions, il Milan di Sacchi, i 3 Palloni d'oro di Van Basten e Nereo Rocco.Sono cose che contano tantissimo per noi che le abbiamo vissute, godute e festeggiate in prima persona...chi invece se le fa raccontare dai padri e dai nonni rimarrà ammirato, ma non potrà mai avere, da una storia raccontata, le emozioni e le vibrazioni date dal "vivere la leggenda mentre succede".Questi bambini/ragazzini, da quando hanno memoria cosciente, vedono sempre, solo e soltanto una squadra vincere in Italia ed essere veramente competitiva in Europa; ed il nome di tale squadra non lo faccio perchè comincio ad essere nauseato dal sentirlo, leggerlo e vederlo inneggiato continuamente ed in ogni dove.....visto che è palese di chi parlo. Sui social, proprio i "luoghi" più bazzicati dai ragazzini, le statistiche sono impietose, quelli che non nomino stanno anni luce davanti a noi, e sono in perenne ascesa.Allo stato attuale abbiamo già perso una "generazione", e se non si ricomincia a vincere ed essere brutalmente competitivi, la forbice è destinata ad allargarsi ulteriormente.Per tacere di tutte le realtà europee emergenti apparse sulla scena negli ultimi 10-12 anni, che ci hanno sopravanzato anch'esse "in tromba". E gli sponsor pagano per la reale visibilità ed il ritorno che garantisce la sponsorizzazione ad oggi, considerando nel calcolo fattori come numero di partite, audience media in tali partite, visibilità di tali partite (in Champions si fanno anche botte da 1 MILIARDO di telespettatori in mondovisione), e buon ultimo proprio la visibilità del marchio sui social media. Nessuno sponsor ti paga una sponsorizzazione top a fronte di risultati ridicoli/scadenti, solo perchè hai una grande storia alle spalle ed un grande sala trofei, che nel mentre sta mettendo le ragnatele.Non basta qualche qualificazione Champions a farci colmare un gap che si allarga sempre di più, ma in generale non bastano nemmeno molte qualificazioni Champions, se poi le si gioca facendo la fine dell'Inter quest'anno. Per recuperare la "generazione perduta", arrivare 3-4 in Italia e poi fare la Champions da comprimari, serve a ben poco.Bisogna cominciare a vincere.O perlomeno tornare ad essere competitivissimi fino all'ultimo ogni anno, in tutte le competizioni.Purtroppo, ma ovviamente, i top sponsor cercano i top club di adesso, non quelli negli almanacchi....



Questo è il problema più grosso, qui molti continuano a specchiarsi sulle 7 Champions dimenticando che 8 anni senza alcun successo importante sono un'era geologica, specialmente nel calcio globalizzato di oggi. Abbiamo abdicato regalando milioni e milioni di tifosi ai ladri ed è un trend che non riusciremo più ad invertire purtroppo, visto che in Italia fanno vincere solo loro e in Europa non saremo competitivi per molti anni. Quello del Milan è stato il suicidio più assurdo della storia dello sport, molti ancora non si rendono conto di quanto ci abbiano fatto sprofondare le due mer*e.


----------

